# Cabezote de GA16DE - Panamá



## osvaldo (Jan 4, 2005)

Buenos días y feliz año nuevo 2008 para todos los foristas y staff del sitio.

Vivo en la ciudad de Panamá y tengo un Nissan Sentra B14 GLE especificación americana con motor GA16DE y necesito reemplazar el cabezote (creo que en inglés se conoce como Cylinder Head). Este auto fue adquirido en la agencia local de Nissan PANAMOTOR pero ellos no tienen ésta pieza y me interesa saber si alguien en Panamá la tiene disponible.


----------

